# 4/0 AL SER in PVC underground?



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You can't use it underground, neither with or without a raceway.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ser underground? Mike will not! 


Seu however you can. Or even better pvc with individual wet location rated wire such as thwn will be fine.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

Curious; why is it that you can use SEU but not SER? haven't noticed anything like that in the code.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Try XHHW aluminum conductors.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

telsa said:


> Try XHHW aluminum conductors.


I do too, but only because that's all that's available.

People in different areas use URD which is significantly cheaper. The OP mentioned it so I assume it's available there.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.

ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.
> 
> ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.


Just use individual aluminum conductors, XHHW. No copper, or trying to fit URD in the LB.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.
> 
> ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.


Just dont go that route and just grab XHHW and be done with it and XHHW is more common and it easier to run with alum XHHW


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ser will be a nightmare to pull through pipe also.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

mikewillnot said:


> I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.
> 
> ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.


Unwrap URD and it magically becomes individual XHHW conductors.

ETA: It's really not that bad. Been there, done that.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Going_Commando said:


> Unwrap URD and it magically becomes individual XHHW conductors.
> 
> ETA: It's really not that bad. Been there, done that.


Is it really XHHW?

I ask because I know URD is cheap, and also that XHHW insulation is better than THHN.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.
> 
> ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.


Can you splice a service entrance? Only place I have ever seen that done was underground or in metering equipment.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Can you splice a service entrance? Only place I have ever seen that done was underground or in metering equipment.


Its a feeder from the service in the garage to a sub in the house.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

mikewillnot said:


> I was just trying to avoid the splice, but I would also like to avoid the cost of the copper. I'm now thinking splice from SER to URD in PVC. Hate the thought of trying to shove 4-wire 4/0 URD through an LB though.
> 
> ALT: SER to THWN in PVC. easier but more expensive.




Make "shoe horn" out of a spackle bucket lid. Use tin snips to cut it roughly in the shape of a large shoe horn. Put a curl in it by bending it down its major axis so it can fit down the throat of the LB that's giving you grief. When you go to pull (or push) those big 4/0 Al or 2/0 Cu conductors through that LB, stick your new shoe horn in between the conductors and the part of the LB where the cover screw boss is and right into the back hub (you know that PIA part of the LB that gives us all problems getting that last bit of slack loop to pop in) and your wires will slip right in. The polyethylene the spackle buck lid is made from is almost as slippery as teflon. Try it. One of the best tricks ever IMHO. I have two that I use on LBs in different spots. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Or you can just buy the Rack a tiers LB shoehorn :thumbsup:

www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/25/LB-Wire-Guide-Wire-Shoe-Horn


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

The jacket on the URD is harder to bend and strip compared to standard XHHW and with that said, if your not going to direct bury the URD for the underground portion (or it's not far enough to really justify using the URD) just go with individual XHHW.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mikewillnot said:


> Curious; why is it that you can use SEU but not SER? haven't noticed anything like that in the code.


SEU and SER cannot be used in the ground....USE can be used-- they are different animals--- USE is not SEU


----------

